# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Scary Pic

## Pete235

I saw this on Anabolex. I'm not sure if this photo has been doctored (it may have been) but it still looks kinda creepy.

----------


## XBiker

Geez, it probably more to do with that Nostradamous hoax bullshit that has been circulating the globe.

Same nonsense went on when the Murrah building was bombed. Please people, try and remain calm.

Might as well sell all your valuables, and send XBiker any remaining AAS that are in your posession. You wouldn't want to get caught at the gates of heaven with a bunch of gear in your pocket.

----------


## cosmokramer

Where did you get that picture from?

----------


## Mike

Geez that is creepy - lets remember though - its like cloud formations - bring me 50 pictures of explosions and fires and I bet I could make something out of it - hell it's like ink blots - if thats what you're looking to see thats what you'll see  :Smilie: 

But all the same - there is no way X will be able to hold all your gear - so i am helping to coordinate an effort to save the remainder and will be accepting donations around the clock in light of this 

LOL X: "You wouldn't want to get caught at the gates of heaven with a bunch of gear in your pocket."

Thats just too funny LOL

----------


## Pete235

If a person looks hard enough and uses enough imagination, images can be found in anything. Last year people flocked to Texas (I believe it was Texas) to see a sticky bun that looked like Mother Theresa. Some of the guys on the other board pointed out a few things. IF the Devil is real (I'm not saying he/she is) and if he/she wanted manifest himself/herself, I'm pretty sure it would not be the form we see in that photo which is almost cartoon like (Hot Stuff). Another guy asked (not to make light of the subject matter but I did giggle when I read this) why the Devil had GH belly...I guess it's true that roids are the root of all eveil  :Smilie: 
Pete

----------


## Pete235

Not to make light of this tragedy, but this prooves exactly what Mike was saying.

----------


## Mike

LOL

Oh boy that's funny....now ya just gotta wonder though.....have Ronald McDonald and Satan joined forces?

----------


## Pete235

Ronald and Lucifer - It's a diabolical ploy from the underworld to make the entire world fat slobs. I'll admit that I have been possesed by those evil forces that drive me to scarf down a double Big Mac with fries and a Coke...on many occasions. I must exercise those demons. Once again...I'm not making light of this forum...but Mike...you opened the door and I walked through. :Smilie: 
Pete

----------


## XBiker

> _Originally posted by Mike_ 
> *LOL
> 
> Oh boy that's funny....now ya just gotta wonder though.....have Ronald McDonald and Satan joined forces?*


You mean you haven't heared, Mike? Billions and Billions served artery cloggin, low nutritional content, nasty food.

Yes, McDonald's is really Satan's palace.

----------


## EXCESS

Ronald McDonald isn't friends with Satan, just ask Wendy and Jack in the Box.

----------


## partyboynyc

that's just unforgiving that people would make light of this situation w/ jokes like that on the computer. whoever created that picture should be here.it must be nice to think so little of this situation and sit on their computer and create jokes rather than help.

----------


## Tobey

Partyboynyc,
I feel for you brother, for you have seen the devastation first hand. I know that this must be a nightmare for you looking for survivors and finding few if any. But please listen, my friends here are not making light of the horror that you see every day in the pit. People deal with anguish in different ways, some cry, some get mad, some push it back and try not to think about it and yes some try to bring a little laughter even at such a dim hour. I know your anger, but I still have to try to defend my brothers and you to for that matter for I count you amoung them. Their humor at "ink blots" and misguided images is not meant to affend anyone. Let's try to unite against the true enemy, leave the arguments and misunderstood allegations on the table and work to reslove a horrible act to bring peace and closeure to the terroirist that caused this situation. Peace be with you bro
Your friend
Tobey

----------


## ptbyjason

partyboynyc, please understand I don't mean any disrespect by posting this pic. If it offends you, I will remove it.

This pic was taken by the Associated Press

----------


## ptbyjason

This is the same picture in higher contrast. The AP denies doctoring the photo.

----------


## partyboynyc

i just can't believ people would take the time to make those pictures at a time liek this.post whatever you guys like.i can understand everyone's curiosity in all this.thanks for your kind words guys

----------


## Mike

Don't for one second think I am 'making light' of this. If you think that I have made some joke about the pictures posted because I dont think that whats going on is very serious or that I dont care enough you're wrong. Don't flatter yourself with the opinion that you are the only person effected - I am not in NY - hell I am almost as far as you can get here in Cali but don't fool yourself into believing I didnt have three people that were close to me involved - two dead. This isnt about New Yorkers - It was a crime committed against EVERYONE that lives in this earth right now - yes I made a joke about the pic posted - because I think if I were stay sad sullen and serious about the 24hr/day news coverage without giving myself an out every once in a while to reaffirm sanity I would go crazy. So no it was not in disrespect.

----------


## nymattyk

here is some more freaky shit....go to microsoft word, type in Q33NY, put it on the font Wingdings and make the size 72. kinda makes you think  :Confused:

----------


## Dancer

The pics are real the photographer was on 60 minutes, the guy is a reputable person that has taken pics for a newspaper in NY for many years.

----------


## arthurb999

I'm sure PartyBoy was acting on emotions. Geez, give the guy a fucking break Excess! Have you ever known someone who died because of a welfare joke? I'm sure PartyBoy knew some poeple who died because of this? I know I did!!!

----------


## Big Al

Doctored, most definately, why? who knows?

----------


## MarkyMark

why do I only see naked women in thos cloud pics ....?

----------


## PaPaPumP

Because you are marky mark, starring as Dirk Diggler. As you know, he was a porn star. I think this clears it up, NEXT QUESTION! :Wink:

----------


## MarkyMark

and I thought no one knew me ....

Although , hmmmm , maybe I won't say anymore .....

----------


## VEGETA990

I was talking to my dad the other day (he is very religious) and he told me that the Pope has, on the record, stated that he himself has done 3 exorcisms sense 1995. In each case the person was female, exhibited "superhuman" strength, spoke in a "dead" or rare language, one of which was Latin (a language that the peson who was possessed did not know) and knew facts about Anticquity that no one could have possibly known.
The Pope went on to say that he asked the Devil what he is doing here and he said "You know what I am doing here, now get on with it." 

This was posted in a religious newpaper by the Roman Catholic Church. It could of course be lies, but I am not one to challenge the character of the Pope. 

What am I getting at. The Pope said " The Devil is here, he is real, and be weary." Are the pics doctored, I would put money on it, but I bet that down in hell, September 11 is a holiday.

----------


## deisel

BULLSHIT he guys we live in 2002 not in 1600

----------


## Little Jonah

man thats wierd but like others have said a image can be found in almost any picture especially ones that are so high profile like that one is  :Frown:

----------


## BigMike J

This is a historical thread

----------


## metzger66

Very interesting post. Lots of good reading...


Metz

----------

